# déjà / jamais



## Xanthius

Hey,

In English, there are 3 main constructions of this sentence I guess:
1) Have you ever…?
2) Have you never…?
3) Have you … already?

Each one has a subtly different emphasis. That is:
1=> there is no expectation that you have or haven’t done it…
2=> expresses surprise that you haven’t done it…
3=> there is an expectation that if you haven’t done it then you will do it soon.

In French, there are: (are there more?)
a) Vous n’avez jamais … ?
b) Vous avez déjà … ?

Do these have the same expectations 2) and 3) respectivly? And if so, how can I construct a sentence with the same meaning as 1) (ie without expectation). I hope I have expressed myself clearly.

Lastly, I have started thinking about this as I needed to translate
“Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?”
And I settled with: « Avez-vous déjà dansé avec le diable au clair pâle de la lune ? »
Is that ok? Or does it have an expectation that if you haven’t yet you will?

Merci d’avance for any help you can give me…

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Orientale

Have you ever... ?          Avez-vous jamais... ?
Have you never... ?        N'avez-vous jamais... ?
Have you... already ?      Avez-vous déjà... ?


----------



## KristinaMaria

Xanthius said:


> 3=> there is an expectation that if you haven’t done it then you will do it soon.



or that you did it so soon already


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

*1* could also be translated into "Vous est-il déjà arrivé de (faire qqch) ?" / Avez-vous au moins une fois dans votre vie (fait qqch) ?"


----------



## Xanthius

Thanks...

So does that mean droping the "ne" from "ne...jamais", changes the meaning to ever rather than a 'lazy' never...?

And so does that make this translation accurate (using jamais without the ne, and not using déjà?)

“Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?”
« Avez-vous jamais dansé avec le diable au clair pâle de la lune ? »

Thanks again!


----------



## pomme

Xanthius,I would rather write:"Avez-vous jamais dansé avec le diable au pâle clair de lune"


----------



## Sarah_C

Bonjour à tous,
I am an English Language Assistant in a French school. Just before Christmas I asked my students to answer the question “What was the best present you ever got?” which, after much nagging, I finally translated for them as, “Quel a été le meilleur cadeau que tu aies jamais eu?” However, I noticed they immediately changed _jamais_ into _déjà_, which surprised me as I seem to remember translating phrases such as “elle est la plus belle femme que j’aie jamais vu” with my teacher. Am I just going mad, or can jamais be used in this way?
Sorry for not writing in French, I usually give it a shot but I’m a bit pressed for time.
Thanks a lot for your help,
Sarah


----------



## [Marc]

jamais is right here


----------



## [Marc]

It means : the best you had since your first gift, basically...


----------



## Mjollnir

"jamais eu" is what I usually use.  I've seen "déjà eu" but I'm not very comfortable with it.  

I'm not sure, but wouldn't "Laquel étais le meilleur cadeux" be better than "quel a été?"  Sorry for the tangent...


----------



## Johanne

Salut!

Est-il dit ici qu'après bien des demandes, le gars a eu sa moto avec carénage ou qu'il a eu un carénage sans l'avoir demandé. Je n'arrive pas à déterminer si *ever* veut dire _jamais_ ou _déjà_. Le reste du paragraphe ne m'aide pas non plus.

Perfect to see how much it helps having a fairing on the 750. Not that I ever asked for one.

Merci!

Joh


----------



## spielenschach

n'importe quand


----------



## Kelly B

Jamais, but not in the negative sense: something like
Ce n'est pas à dire que j'en ai jamais demandé. (_Non pas _je n'en ai.)


----------



## Sickduck

Perfect to see how much it helps having a fairing on the 750 = Génial de voir à quel point c'est utile d'avoir un carénage sur la 750.

Not that I ever asked for one = Non pas que j'en ai jamais demandé un.


----------



## manchester

_Pas _que je n'en ai jamais demandé...ou "_pas parce que _je n'en ai jamais demandé.."
"ever " peut vouloir dire "déjà" dans une question, dans le sens de "t'est-il arrivé une fois de ...?"
ex: Have you ever been to paris? Tu es déjà allé à paris?


----------



## Johanne

Donc, il a demandé et il a reçu. C'est bien ça?


----------



## Kelly B

Mais non. Il n'en a _jamais _demandé, mais il en a eu un tout de même.

edit: _ever _is not negative, but _not that _adds the negation to the sentence as a whole.


----------



## Johanne

Donc, jamais pour ever veut toujours dire déjà.

Il y aurait donc une différence entre _Pas que j'en ai jamais demandé_ et _Pas parce que j'en ai jamais demandé_, comme l'a souligné Manchester.

En sachant que ever a toujous un sens positif, ça va. Mais dans un texte français, j'avoue que je m'y laisserais prendre.

Je voulais du chocolat, mais je n'en ai pas eu. Pas que je n'en ai jamais demandé serait donc incorrect. 

Mmmmm. Je vais essayer de m'en rappeler.


----------



## Nicomon

Quelqu'un me corrigera si je me trompe, mais àma _*Not that I ever* asked for _est (à peu près) l'équivalent de _*Even though I never* asked for_

Je ne crois pas que tu changerais beaucoup le sens de la phrase en écrivant _Quoique je n'en ai jamais demandé un._


----------



## Johanne

Le problème, surtout, c'est de connaître l'intention de l'auteur. S'il utilise _jamais_ dans son sens négatif dans une formulation où ce mot devient positif, il vient de dire le contraire de ce qu'il veut dire.


----------



## multae gentes

*Jamais *a tojours un sens *positif* = ever
C'est *ne... jamais* qui est une négation = never

La traduction de Sickduck est parfaite


----------



## Nicomon

Bien d'accord.  Mais je continue de penser que ma version _Quoique je n'en ai_ _jamais_ _demandé un_ fonctionne aussi.


----------



## Kelly B

Je suis d'accord, quoique cet avis ne soit que celui d'une anglophone.


----------



## Nicomon

Sickduck said:


> Not that I ever asked for one = Non pas que j'en *ai *jamais demandé un.


 
Je l'ai déjà dit, j'aime cette suggestion. Sauf que... je me demande si ce ne serait pas plutôt *aie. *

Je pose la question parce que si je remplace j' par il, par exemple, je suis portée à écrire _Non pas qu'il en *ait *jamais demandé un_ (et non *a*).


----------



## relefthe

Hi,

I am wondering if someone can clarify the difference between 'deja' and 'jamais' as used to mean 'ever'?  I teach French (et je m'excuse de ne pas avoir ecrit en francais-- je n'ai pas le temps de chercher les accents a ce moment!) and the book I use gives 'deja' as 'ever', as in "As-tu deja visite Paris?"  I thought that 'jamais' would be more appropriate here.  Is there a particular rule about when to use 'deja' and when to use 'jamais'?

Merci en avance!

Oh, and I adore this site-- it is so useful!!


----------



## Cha

Déjà s'utilise pour la forme affirmative. "Es -tu déjà allé à Paris" "Oui, je suis déjà allé à Paris".
Jamais s'utilise pour la form négative. "Non je ne suis jamais allé à Paris".

Explication sans doute incomplète!


----------



## Ollo

C'est en effet "déjà". As-tu jamais visité Paris peut se dire aussi mais c'est old-fashioned.

(In French you should say "Merci par avance")


----------



## Sharrow

Please could you tell me if *déjà* and *jamais* are always interchangeable, when they mean 'ever' ?

tu lui as déjà parlé ? / tu lui as jamais parlé ? - have you ever spoken to him ?

Thank you


----------



## pieanne

I'd say yes, they are...


----------



## Aristide

As I see it :

tu lui as déjà parlé ?
= did you tell him about it ?

ça t'est déjà arrivé de lui parler ? 
= have you ever spoken to him ?

Tu ne lui a jamais parlé ? 
= have you never spoken to him ?


----------



## pieanne

I think that, *to translate "ever",* you can use either "déjà" or "jamais".
The other uses of "déjà" and "jamais" are quite different


----------



## weefoot

I don't think they are always interchangeable.
The two questions are slightly different, at least in every day language, because you expect a different answer.
"Tu lui as jamais parlé ?" is understood as "So, you've never spoken to him ?"
whereas "tu lui as déjà parlé ?" is "Have you ever talked to him", or, according to the context, "have you talked to him, yet ?"


----------



## pieanne

In my opinion, "tu (ne) lui as jamais parlé?" doesn't correspond to "have you ever talked to him?"
The latter could be translated either by "lui as-tu jamais/déjà parlé" ( = une fois dans ta vie)


----------



## Aristide

Another try :

tu lui as jamais parlé ? (normal every day french)
= tu ne lui as jamais parlé ?
= have you never spoken to him ?

Lui as-tu jamais parlé ? (a sentence you could find in an old book)
= Lui as-tu déjà parlé ?
= have you ever spoken to him ?

--
Theoretically, "tu lui as jamais parlé ?" could be ambiguous

because you cannot be sure whether jamais is used as a negative (never) 
with the meaning: - tu ne lui as jamais parlé ?

or whether jamais is used in the sense of ever, some time
with the meaning: - lui as-tu déjà parlé ?

However, in the real world, if you say "tu lui as jamais parlé ?"  in casual familiar conversation,
"jamais" will be understood as the contrary of déjà. It will mean NEVER.
(déjà means it has already been done at least once).
(never means it has never been done)

However, you could still say that jamais and never are interchangeable, because there isn't a huge difference between the 2 questions:  have you ever / have you never spoken to him ?


----------



## Malcolm X

I thought "jamais" was what French people normally used in such situations. I remember striking up a conversation with a Frenchman who was visiting my country. He immediately asked me, "Avez-vous jamais été en France ?" I would have expected him to say, "Avez-vous été en France ?" or "Avez-vous déjà été en France ?" though.


----------



## OLN

Il y a déjà plusieurs discussions sur ce sujet :
[…]
jamais / déjà - forum Français Seulement


----------



## Oddmania

Malcolm X said:


> "Avez-vous jamais été en France ?"


I must admit I can't imagine saying this. It sounds like a conversation between Hercule Poirot and Miss Lemon. A more natural alternative in everyday conversation would be _"Est-ce que vous êtes déjà allé en France ?"_. _Jamais_, combined with the inversion-style question, sounds very formal and literary (but charming) to me.


----------



## Malcolm X

Thank you so much! Now I know what French people say spontaneously and naturally: _Est-ce que vous êtes déjà allé en (name of country) ?_
Would _Est-ce que vous avez déjà été en (name of country) ?_ be just as natural and normal?


----------



## Oddmania

Yes, it comes down to the same thing.


----------

